# The Grandaughters Specialized Hotrock 20 Build.



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

She recently needed to move off the Specialized Hotrock 16 with a coaster brake, so this is where it all ended up.

Purchased a 2016 Hotrock 20 6 speed girls in Hot Pink.

Went through my old parts boxes, scoured some mtb classifed sites, spent some time and money, plus have great friends that believe in the future of the MTB sport.

Frame, 2016 Specialized Hotrock 20 Girls 6 speed in Hot Pink
Fork, 1995 Manitou 4, modified, 60mm travel and resprung
Headset, Vintage Race Face
Bars, Vintage Race Face Carbon Kevlar, 25.4, 21.5 wide
Stem, oem Specialized, but currently reversed
Grips, Hot Pink Chunkys, Silicone Foam
Seat, oem Specialized
Seatpost, Thomson 
Seatpost Collar oem Specialized
Cranks, Origin 8 140mm
Chainring, Origin 8, 34t
Chainring bolts, Shimano Aluminum
Bottom Bracket, Origin 8 
Chain, KMC, Superlight road 10 Speed, hollow pin, lightened plates
Cassette, Shimano XT 10 speed, 11-34
Chain guide, Origin 8 small guide
Derailleur, XTR 10 speed
Shifter, XTR 10 speed
Front Hub, Vintage S Works 28H
Rear Hub, Vintage S Works / DT Hugi 32H
Quick Releases, Vintage S Works, Front QR is special 9mm dia QR
Spokes, DT 14/15, cut to length and only 14 at the hub
Spoke Nipples, DT Purple Anodized Aluminum, 15 gauge
Rims, Velocity Aero Heat, Black with Machine Sidewalls
Brakes, XT V Brakes
Brake Levers, oem Specialized, Tektro for small hands

No weight yet, but probably still more than I care for.

PK


----------



## cstem (Jan 13, 2006)

Very sweet!


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

That's probably the coolest fork I've ever seen.


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

jestep said:


> That's probably the coolest fork I've ever seen.


Honestly, I take no credit for the idea. Tigworld seems to have been the pioneer in doing this. Yes I used a Manitou 4 and he used a different version with some different mods.

Gray Jay also modded a Manitou for his kids bike.

Overall though glad you enjoyed it. I had a blast building it but even more fun seeing it in use.

There have been some very cool kids bikes built. I spent may hours seeing what others did and then decided on a build.

http://forums.mtbr.com/families-riding-kids/suspension-fork-shortening-932945.html

PK


----------



## Szy_szka (Oct 29, 2015)

Not sure how I feel about that reversed stem. Is it even safe?


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Szy_szka said:


> Not sure how I feel about that reversed stem. Is it even safe?


Not sure why you are uneasy about the reverse stem or it being unsafe.

If you notice the stem is padded from the handlebars forward.

If the stem were run forward, she would be too stretched out and have very little control with all the weight on her hands.

As she grows it will get flipped forward. At this point, she is about as small as possible to ride the bike and able to touch the ground.

PK


----------



## Cinq (Jan 2, 2003)

Wow, awesome build!

Kind regards,

Clemens


----------

